# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Self administering my own intradermal cortisone shot

## mick86

The title should have probably been "Self administering an intralesional cortisone shot"

I have developed an annoying cystic/nodular pimple on my chest. Its rather fresh but I know the sort and if left it will be there for months if left to heal on its own. In the past I used to have to wait months to see my dermatologist to have him inject cortisone into the lesion and that would cause it to rapidly heal, but I recently got a prescription for Kenacort (cortisone) and was able to find a family doctor who was willing to perform the injections on relatively short notice. I got the prescription because the doctor clinic did not carry the cortisone needed. I had 5 amps in the box but had my doctor use one on a cyst around 3 weeks back. 

Anyway now that I have legally obtained my own cortisone, I don't see the need to spend the cash on a doctors appointment to get her to do something I have seen done around a dozen times, plus I don't want to wait. Anyone have any experience doing intralesional cortisone shots? I figure just swab it down, use the smallest gauge needle I have (25) as the doc usually uses an insulin pin, pinch/pull the cyst up a bit to separate it from underling structures and penetrate a few millimeters/half way in (the center). Inject around .2 - .3 ml (2-3mg) slowly and that's it. No more cystic pimple. What do you all think? Nothing like a DIY job to keep you entertained,  :LOL:

----------


## mick86

For anyone who's also considering trying this I have had success following the above procedure, if injecting into the face best to stick to around .1 ml (1mg) as a pock mark can apparently appear if you use too much. Ideally use a half strength substance for facial injections. Also I have found that it can be tricky injecting into the face or neck but It can be done, you just need to be very steady. I think Ideally you should use an insulin pin as thats what I have observed my dermatologist and doctor do but I have been using a 25 gauge pin on a 3ml barrel and thats been okay too.

----------


## juliareed

Hello I was wondering the exact same thing. So you have had positive results from self administering the cortisone shot? I would like to ask you how you got the cortisone itself, was it through a physician's prescription ? What kind of needle did you use and where did you buy it ?

----------


## yannick35

I inject my own prolotherapy so why not, you have to know where you inject after that its very easy, but remember that cortisone shot weaken the tissues and are not that good.

----------

